# Custom kandy paint and patterns !



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

If you need any kandy (house of Kolor) any patterns , or any silver leafing and pinstripe call me 2149895853 we are located in Dallas Texas and specialize in patterns. Have your car looking real good for every show you go too. Kandy paint starts at $4500 on a car, patterns start at $2300, and silver leafing starts at $650. We currently have a silver leaf and pinstripe special for $800 for full silver leaf and pinstripe all around your car . We Guarentee mirror finishes 
Call anytime for some information 
2149895853
2149895853


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks good bro. Ttt


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

IF YOU NEED SOME CUSTOM PAINT WORK HIT US UP WE SPECIALIZE IN KANDY PAINT PATTERNS SILVER\GOLD LEAFING KANDY LEAFING PINSTRIPING AND MORE.. ((((KANDY PAINT SPECIAL))))) $3000 no body work. 2-3 week turnaround time $1500 down Call us today!!!! 214-989-5853


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

5 1/2 TILL THE END OF 2013!!!
LETS DO SOME END OF THE YEAR SPECIALS!!

~$1500 for roof, trunk and hood FLAKED OUT patterns!!
((Regular $2400)) 

~$800 for full silverleafing
((regular $1300))

~$3000 for any color candy paint job 
((regular $4500))

~$2000 for matte black
((Regular $3000))

~$300 any size wheels paint job... face or lip 
((regular $450))

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY!!! (214)989-5853


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS said:


> View attachment 925642
> 5 1/2 TILL THE END OF 2013!!!
> LETS DO SOME END OF THE YEAR SPECIALS!!
> 
> ...


does that include body work?


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks bro!


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

No body work is only a couple hundred more


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

How do I go about getting a quote for my 64 impala
Want candy purple (w/flake) body, roof, belly, and frame with graphics on roof silver leaf and pinstripes on body, frame, and firewall oh dash also paint and patterned


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

blazer78 said:


> How do I go about getting a quote for my 64 impala
> Want candy purple (w/flake) body, roof, belly, and frame with graphics on roof silver leaf and pinstripes on body, frame, and firewall oh dash also paint and patterned


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tried to call lady said would call back no return call
I was gonna take the 64 to candyman he painted my boy Scott's caddy but like your work also I live in new Orleans so would like to pin down dates and approximate prices before I travel 8+hours to you


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm sorry bro I'm bearly checking this , but yes we lost the phone , can I have your number ?


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

Before wet sand and buff ^^^


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

Some of our work
Any house of Kolor kandy paint on a car starts at $4500 , on a truck/SUV $6000 
Follow us on Instagram @kandyrushcustompainting
Or find us on facebook! 
Custom patterns/leafing/pinstripe


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Wat wud be the price to paint a 2004 hubosa motorcycle in candy blue ?le me know Pm price thx


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS said:


> View attachment 903474
> currently at my shop ! Hit me up if yloou need any paint work done !! Located in Dallas Texas


Any pics of after on this one?


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

KANDY PAINT SPECIAL!!!
$2800 $2800 $2800 for all new body style cars! (Trucks vary prices) [no body work]
Any house of Kolor candy paint !!
A full candy color change paint job including door jams !
Professional work! 15 years of experience! 
Glass reflection and will not peel/fade or be smudgy.
Pm me or call 2149895853 for more details 
Regular price for cars is $4500 & trucks/SUV $5500


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

ttt


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

Call us today to get your ride candy painted 
2149895853 
We also do silver/gold/kandy leafing, patterns, flames, and much more!
((This car isn't candy painted))


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

Candy tangerine with roof hood and trunk patterns.


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)




----------

